# Back Strengthening exercises?



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah the inevitable question that comes up with any Martial Artist after they have pulled a lumber muscle!!!

Well, do you guys think it necessary to use a cable machine or any machine to strengthen the back or would you stick to using stretching and other exercises?
Does anybody have any particular ones that would strengthen the back?

Regards


----------



## Blindside (Jul 26, 2005)

There are a number of bodyweight exercises that you can do that will strengthen the back.

Hindu pushups/dive bombers
supermans
bridging (though start with the hands if your neck isn't strong)

a place to start anyway,

Lamont


----------



## Macy5 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am thinking more like rows, back extensions, dead lifts, bridges

Which part of the back are you talking about?


----------



## searcher (Jul 29, 2005)

With equipment you can do hyper-extensions or straight-leg deadlifts.   Without equipment you can also do hyper-extensions or any number of yoga style postures.

It would also be a good idea to work the entire core area to get better results and better overall strength.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 29, 2005)

Whenever I've pulled a back muscle, I distinctly remember not really warming up prior.  Make sure you do that, those side, forward bends are really necessary as well as all the rotations.  Jumping jacks are good for that too.  TW


----------



## Lisa (Jul 29, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> With equipment you can do hyper-extensions or straight-leg deadlifts. Without equipment you can also do hyper-extensions or any number of yoga style postures.
> 
> It would also be a good idea to work the entire core area to get better results and better overall strength.


I have to agree with Searcher.  Strengthening your core abdominal muscles will help your back.  Pelvic tilting exercises bridging/dead bug were often recommended by the doctor's I used to work for in Rehab medicine.

Here is a link:

http://www.dcdoctor.com/pages/rightpages_wellnesscenter/homeexercises/back/exercises/exer_back_ex_deadbug.html

Do a google search and you will find a variety of exercises to strengthen your core area.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys (and gals  !).
I knew that tight hamstrings can cause back problems but strengthening the abdominal core is a new idea to me, best get onto it right away, since working lifting boxes etc etc seems to trigger it off.

Can some back muscle pulls from ordinary lifting (or incorrect lifting as it may be) cause perminant back problems?
Its one thing thats a constant worry everytime the pain comes on, it doesnt usually last and only occurs during heavy lifting and sometimes feels like a twinge, to combat it I've made the point of straightening my back whenever lifting which seems to help!

The back area seems to be the lower lumbar region and this is whats worrying. So many people some my age and older relatives seem to have constant pain or at least tension in this area, and having experienced some of the worst pain from this type of pull its not something I would particually like to live with!

Have any of you suffered from serious back pain? I take it you have Nalia as thats what the doctors recommended to you? Did you see a considerable improvement? (I take it you did otherwise you wouldnt recommend it lol!)

Thanks everybody!
Regards


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 29, 2005)

Wrap your knees, bring a barf bucket, and squat heavy.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 29, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Wrap your knees, bring a barf bucket, and squat heavy.


Que? Barf Bucket?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 29, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Que? Barf Bucket?


If you squat heavy, you will likely experience a discomfort of nausea as your blood leaves your guts to feed your thighs. Then you hurl. You can tell when the big dogs are in to squat...they bring a gallon or two of water, and a barf bucket. I used to do chain squats till I puked. Leads to a new definition of intensity. Also VERY SIGNIFICANTLY strengthens your back and legs.

D.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Searcher. Strengthening your core abdominal muscles will help your back. Pelvic tilting exercises bridging/dead bug were often recommended by the doctor's I used to work for in Rehab medicine.


 These are like the Williams exercises for those with arthritis/DDD, right?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 29, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Have any of you suffered from serious back pain? I take it you have Nalia as thats what the doctors recommended to you? Did you see a considerable improvement? (I take it you did otherwise you wouldnt recommend it lol!)


 No I don't have a serious back problem.  I have some arthritis in my back that acts up, especially when I don't watch my posture properly and slouch a lot.  I try really hard to remember proper posture.   It is imparitive to maintaining good tone in the muscles in your back.  The exercises and how I know about them I learned working at a Rehab Medicine Clinic for a few years.  Chronic back problems and pain seem to be on the uprise and treating them has changed over the years.  Before it was rest rest and more rest accompanied by heavy medications, now you see different aggressive approaches to back pain and muscle spasms.  Dr.s are trying to get patients to strengthen and loosen up muscles slowly.  Get them active.  Get them to be responsible for their own recovery to a point by showing them exercises and rehab methods and not just handing over medications.  Some back pain, especially chronic back pain is sometimes treated with meds to help alleviate pain and help sleeping patterns but where I worked that was done in conjunction with a good rehab program of exercises, etc.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> These are like the Williams exercises for those with arthritis/DDD, right?


 Yup.

 William's flexion exercises and Wilkin's extention?  I think that is right... it has been a while since I thought of this stuff 

 Examples of Williams' Flexion Exercises 

                                  1. Pelvic tilt. Lie on your back with knees bent,                                  feet flat on floor. Flatten the small of your                                  back against the floor, without pushing down with                                  the legs. Hold for 5 to 10 seconds. 

                                  2. Single Knee to chest. Lie on your back with                                  knees bent and feet flat on the floor. Slowly                                  pull your right knee toward your shoulder and                                  hold 5 to 10 seconds. Lower the knee and repeat                                  with the other knee. 

                                  3. Double knee to chest. Begin as in the previous                                  exercise. After pulling right knee to chest, pull                                  left knee to chest and hold both knees for 5 to                                  10 seconds. Slowly lower one leg at a time. 

                                  4. Partial sit-up. Do the pelvic tilt (exercise                                  1) and, while holding this position, slowly curl                                  your head and shoulders off the floor. Hold briefly.                                  Return slowly to the starting position. 

                                  5. Hamstring stretch. Start in long sitting with                                  toes directed toward the ceiling and knees fully                                  extended. Slowly lower the trunk forward over                                  the legs, keeping knees extended, arms outstretched                                  over the legs, and eyes focus ahead. 

                                  6. Hip Flexor stretch. Place one foot in front                                  of the other with the left (front) knee flexed                                  and the right (back) knee held rigidly straight.                                  Flex forward through the trunk until the left                                  knee contacts the axillary fold (arm pit region).                                  Repeat with right leg forward and left leg back.                                  

                                  7. Squat. Stand with both feet parallel, about                                  shoulder's width apart. Attempting to maintain                                  the trunk as perpendicular as possible to the                                  floor, eyes focused ahead, and feet flat on the                                  floor, the subject slowly lowers his body by flexing                                his knees.

 I had those written out on the computer so I cut and pasted.  Sorry I don't have the Wilkin's extension ones right now.  Doing a search on the net will probably find them.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 30, 2005)

McKenzie


----------



## Brother John (Jul 30, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> There are a number of bodyweight exercises that you can do that will strengthen the back.
> 
> Hindu pushups/dive bombers
> supermans
> ...


Those are pretty darn severe/risky for someone who's coming from a lumbar injury. Those are pretty darn severe/risky for someone with a totally healthy back.

?

Look into other things, check with a physical therapist.
Start out slowly, never neglect stretching...build up gradually..... keep at it.

Then: Later, when all's well again, then look into what Lamont was talkin bout.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Jul 30, 2005)

BTW: 
sorry to hear about your back.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Lisa (Jul 30, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> McKenzie


 whoops!  Thanks, now I remember


----------



## searcher (Jul 30, 2005)

C.H., if you are having flare-ups while doing work you might want to check your ergonomics.   It sounds like you are lifting with your back, not your legs.   

If you do start working on your core don't over-do it.   This can be more harmful than helpful.    Always warm-up before you start your work day and don't do any static stretches, do dynamic(moving) style stretching.   If your back starts hurting stop what you are doing and wait for the pain to subside.   If your boss says anything tell him and he WILL be understanding.   It has to do with that work-place injury thing.  Ya know, workman's comp.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 31, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> C.H., if you are having flare-ups while doing work you might want to check your ergonomics. It sounds like you are lifting with your back, not your legs.
> 
> If you do start working on your core don't over-do it. This can be more harmful than helpful. Always warm-up before you start your work day and don't do any static stretches, do dynamic(moving) style stretching. If your back starts hurting stop what you are doing and wait for the pain to subside. If your boss says anything tell him and he WILL be understanding. It has to do with that work-place injury thing. Ya know, workman's comp.


Ok, thanks for the advice, it just seemed strange that both times I got the back pain I had done hindu squats the day before, but I may have been doing them inncorrectly so that could have been it.
Though the recently pain was not due to squats and seems to occur only at work so thanks searcher it may be down to warming up before work and light stretching.
Thanks for the resources and replies everybody!
Regards


----------

